# Huron river with the SFK



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well you would think with the front coming through tonight the fish would have been more on the bite. We did get into some fish but saw many more that just wouldn't take anything we threw. It was a great night on the river anyway and sure a pleasure to meet Serial Fish Killer and spend some time on the river with another member of this website.










Thanks to SFK for the picture.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Even without a landed fish, a river beats the office or the couch anytime, eh Steve?


(Edited a minutes later)

There you go. It is even better when you do catch fish.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Notice that I said nothing about who caught what. I know all to well that I have a lot to learn about trout fishing even after doing it 10+ years and know that it will be my turn to get the white stripe next time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Did you try Rookie's "little green thing" and that "black bug looking one?" LOL

I'm telling ya, he's got the knack.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm going to get some little red ones and the ones that sink the next time I go


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Too funny    

Marty, you're a riot, thanks for the "belly laugh"


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

You're much easier on me than my wife was. I told her how I managed to catch the back of my vest and she says "I didn't know that dorks were in season yet, why didn't you throw it back". That was harsh


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Don't feel bad Rookie1..

If you've seen my thread post you noticed my wife cuts off my face in each picture...

You should see our wedding photos....Arrrgh!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

By the way SFK, give me the name and make of that camera. I want to keep it in mind the next time the one that I have takes a dunking. It takes great quality pictures.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeah, I'd like to know also....Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Sounds like alot more Muscle than necessary for Internet Photos...The most pixels on computer are 1.3Megapixels..Anything over that (on the camera) just gets scaled down (sizewise) to make it feasible for email-ing and internet posting...

I plan to buy one in the next few days..for internet and personal photo printing..Looking at the Kodak DX3900..Pretty good reviews..


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It is more muscle than needed for internet photos, but sometimes I like to print out some picture quality ones for my own use.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve, Paul (Esox) has a very compact model. Not sure of the make, but I think it's a Canon. Man, this thing is the size of a pack of cigarettes and has a higher pixel count than my Sony F505.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Mine is a Cannon PowerShot Digital Elph S110. It has 2.1 megapixels, a 2X optical and 6X digital zoom. It was $399.00 at Target, but I got 10% off for opening a Target charge. I really like it's compactness. Only problem with it is we only catch fish when it's still in the truck, just ask Trout and his 19" creek Smallie. Wonder if it's jinxed.......


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Time to "slime" that sucker


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *Notice that I said nothing about who caught what. I know all to well that I have a lot to learn about trout fishing even after doing it 10+ years and know that it will be my turn to get the white stripe next time. *


Come on Steve...you were just SCARED of the "Serial Fish Killer"....LOL


----------

